# New label... deer head soup...



## Daisy317 (May 4, 2010)

So this is another attempt to amuse the boyfriend (and bring him to the dark side so he buys me carboys... wahaha!)

I'm going to be using this label for about 6 bottles of my beaujolais wine that will be ready to bottle in a few days.

I hope he really gets a kick out of it! 







This is an actual picture that was taken on my deck. He was making a "European Mount" of a deer head he got last year. The thing looked so ridiculous in that stock pot I just had to get a picture...


----------



## jeepingchick (May 4, 2010)

Lol!! Love it!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (May 4, 2010)

You ladies got a sick sense of humor! Thats why you fit in so dang good with the rest of us sicko's. Daisy, I love the originality!


----------



## Wade E (May 4, 2010)

Thats great and much different.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (May 4, 2010)

At least you didn't name it.... "Buck Head"


----------



## Daisy317 (May 4, 2010)

Minnesotamaker said:


> At least you didn't name it.... "Buck Head"



I would never bottle that kind of "white wine"


----------



## millwright01 (May 4, 2010)

Thats awesome. I'm still snickering and it really made my wife smile when \i showed it to her.


----------



## pittspur (May 5, 2010)

I love the Pennsyltucky reference. Solid.


----------



## Julie (May 5, 2010)

I really like this one


----------



## TheTooth (May 5, 2010)

Nice! (extra characters to allow post blah blah blah blah)


----------



## Noontime (May 12, 2010)

You have to make it your own...and you certainly did that! You put your stamp on it.

Good job my friend.


----------

